# Dog grooming-different breeds cut style with photos book?



## Jodylee (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi I want to find a good book or album out there with the main cutting styles for dog breeds as Im setting up my own buisness and I wanted to have photos of cuts to show owners so they can see and decide what they want their dog done like. cuts such as puppy cut/teddy bear and then close cuts when all off


anybody know any?

thanks


----------



## EssexWags (Nov 20, 2011)

Your own portfolio is great for this sort of thing


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

If you are still learning then the best book to use is Notes for the Grooming table. It is really good, however it is American and some of the styles are slightly different. If I can remember right, the airedale in that book has back legs like those of a schnauzer which is incorrect as Airedales have full logs in this country - difficult to explain without a picture but just so you are aware to look out for this.

For photos of pets, the best way is to build your own portfolio, like EssexWags suggests. That will also help you to gain new customers too.


----------

